# wax worms/moths



## paulskin (Jul 5, 2007)

how do i turn my wax worms in to wax moths??


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

you have to place them on a white plate made of ceramic or stone, leave them on the outside window sill for exactly 9 hours in normal outside day temps [hurry b4 it gets cold for the winter]
after this time its time to roll them around [one teaspoon per 12 waxies] in jam, straw is best but apparently apricot works.
leave in fridge in the jam [covered] for 3 days.


rinse them off and return to pot and put tem in the dark for another day or so.

then you can begin the changing ceremony.

let me know when you are at the stage where you need the instruction/rituals for the cermenoy and be sure you have an eagle feather to hand.

hope this helps




or you could just leave them to it at room temp and they caccon up and hatch into moths in a week.


----------



## zoe6660 (Jun 3, 2007)

i buy one tub and i put them in a emety cricket tub with the sawdust and i leave it in my room on the side by my lizard tank my room is 21c and they turn.


----------



## SnakeBreeder (Mar 11, 2007)

paulskin said:


> how do i turn my wax worms in to wax moths??


Keep them dark, warm and dry.
Good luck
Stephen.


----------



## jamie_coxon (Jul 18, 2007)

DeanThorpe said:


> you have to place them on a white plate made of ceramic or stone, leave them on the outside window sill for exactly 9 hours in normal outside day temps [hurry b4 it gets cold for the winter]
> after this time its time to roll them around [one teaspoon per 12 waxies] in jam, straw is best but apparently apricot works.
> leave in fridge in the jam [covered] for 3 days.
> 
> ...


 
:rotfl: 

i just buy them as moths  last 3 tubs i bought had loads of moths in them, hardley and waxworms


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

you have to check them before you buy them lol, i always do... sometimes the shop keepers have performed the WORM2MOTH Ceremony to increase sales.. when they know how that is


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

Would realy appreciate a response for my efforts.
have you turned the waxies into moths yet?


----------



## paulskin (Jul 5, 2007)

well had a dig thru the pot and got some of the shell things and just put them in a cric tub to see wat hapens....if nothing does i will use ur technique...it just seems a bit much


----------



## jamie_coxon (Jul 18, 2007)

paulskin said:


> well had a dig thru the pot and got some of the shell things and just put them in a cric tub to see wat hapens....if nothing does i will use ur technique...it just seems a bit much


 
:rotfl: mate just leave them in a warm dark place for a couple of weeks


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

sorry mate...
i was waiting for you to reply but you went offline.
i was messing around, sorry, i thought that yourd know.

yeh, if left at room temp they caccoon up and hatch into moths in about a week.
usually, we keep them in the fridge to stop this happening and keep them in worm [well caterpilla] form.

so room temp.. in the tub or whereever [i leave them in wood shavings in the tubs they coem in myself] and they do the job themselves.

sorry if i done your head in ,was playing :S


----------



## paulskin (Jul 5, 2007)

Haa Funny Tho....i Thought You Was Serious


----------

